# My small herd...



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I haven't posted pictures of my herd in a while I'd thought I share them,


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice looking group! Are the 2 high octane bucklings in that row? Would love to see more pics of them.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Nice looking animals you have there.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice herd!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They look great!!!!!


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Here is one of the bucks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good looking herd keep up the good work


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They look awesome!


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank you for the kind words guys!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Cool hay feeder!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Very nice looking herd!


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

More pics,


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Looks like a goats' paradise! Do I see ocean in the background?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Some more of the mature does


----------

